#ubuntu-tablet 2011-12-08
<moustafa> ping #ubuntu-tablet . I had mentioned MyPaint as being a great art tool, but not quite tablet-ready back at UDS.  Well, it is now.
<dmj726> Speaking of MyPaint, It's actually a *very* good application on the n900
<dmj726> still shows its desktop origins, but it's been used to create some pretty stunning art with the stylus on the n900's resistive screen
